# Classic toy train magazine old issue



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Curious if anyone has older issues of Classic Toy Trains magazines, specifically September 2005 issue. I am looking for an article from that issue, to verify if the original article appeared in that issue, and was possibly reprinted in a 2011 issue. If anyone has that issue I would appreciate a look up. The article is in reference to a Prewar Lionel 1688e.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teledoc said:


> Curious if anyone has older issues of Classic Toy Trains magazines, specifically September 2005 issue. I am looking for an article from that issue, to verify if the original article appeared in that issue, and was possibly reprinted in a 2011 issue. If anyone has that issue I would appreciate a look up. The article is in reference to a Prewar Lionel 1688e.


I have some back to the late 80's I think it is late 80's.
I know I bought a few lots of the late 90's and early 2000's.
I just cleaned up the ones in my den, I will go look.

If they are in my hundreds downstairs you will be out of luck, that would be a chore.

September 2005, hold on I will look..


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If by chance you do have it, the article would have been written by John A. Grams, describing the 1688e that was the very first issue of that loco. It is the one that has the forward open windows in the cab, like the two that I got and restored. That is the RAREST of all the 1688E's. Has forward open windows in cab, what appears like a square roof hatch on top of the cab, and the "winged keystone" cast into the nose just under the smoke stack. The "winged keystone" was on the 238E, and had a Lionel Lines plate that mounted in the casting. It was in the original 1936 casting on the 1688E, and not repeated in the later castings after 1936.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

September 2005 is not there in the den. 
Let me run downstairs and see if CTT are on the top.
I have hundreds of magazines down there. 
If they are on top I will look.

Hold on.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't go crazy looking for it...........I am not in a panic or a rush.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went through 2 more stacks and no Sept 2005. Came close.
I must have near every Model Railroad magazines, I found a bunch from the thirties.

Too bad they did not have tin plate info in them.
If I have any more CTT's they must be buried.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Doesn't CTT have it set up so you can buy old back issues?
Or an online reference library on their site?

I have not logged on there for years now.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes they have back issues, but I need to verify if that specific issue has the article in it. If I know that it is definitely in that issue, I can get a copy, but I hate getting the wrong thing. I do have a subscription to CTT, and belong to that forum also, but I didn't start subscribing until around Oct. 2007. You can't look at old issues, and read old articles. Only by getting a specific back issue, by purchasing it, and if that article isn't in that issue, I really wouldn't need that issue. The article I am referring to is most likely under the "Timeless Classics" section, and wouldn't be listed in the index of that issue. I already checked through their back issues for the whole year of 2005. It probably wasn't a "MAIN TOPIC ARTICLE" to warrant a mention in the index.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Doc,
You can email Roger Carp at CTT. He answers most of my questions by the next day. If you feel lucky you can contact Ed Boyle at OGR. He is much slower to respond.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You could always ask one of the ebay sellers too. Call it testing their "any questions just ask" policy.

HTH


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I am also a CTT subscriber, and occasionally do go onto the forum, but no where near as often as I used to. MTF is now my Main forum, for everyday reading, etc.. The question actually stems from the "Subscriber Extras" that had an article regarding this particular 1688E, where it is totally different from the later issues of the same number. The article that piqued my interest was dated from Feb. 18, 2015 under the "Timeless Classics". It explained the difference on the casting of the FIRST issue from 1936. At the end of that article, it stated that it originally appeared in the September 2005 issue of CTT. I am curious if the article is IDENTICAL REPRINT from the 2005 issue, or were they different with the content.

Prior to reading that article, I had never heard or had seen that particular casting. The only book at that time that I had was Standard Catalog of Lionel Prewar by David Doyle. There was absolutely no mention of this version in the book. After reading the article, I decided to search eBay, to see if there were any 1688E's with that casting, and I did find one, purchased it and restored it. A mention in the article written by John A. Grams (aka Ray L Plummer), who wrote many articles about classic trains for CTT, and also the person responsible for a complete listing of Postwar Tender~Engine combinations. He stated that in 30 years of collecting he had only seen three (3) actual 1688E's from this casting. I have since obtained Greenberg's Guide to Lionel Trains 1901-1942 Vol II, 0 and 00 gauges, and this does confirm that this casting did actually exist. The Doyle book shows 1 listing for a 1688E, and 4 listings for a 1688 without the "E", whereas the Greenberg book lists 4 versions of the 1688E and 3 listings for the 1688 without the "E". Basic differences are the motor mountings, color (black or gunmetal), thin or thick castings, and the motors used, plus number of spokes in the wheels, pickup assembly labelled "Lionel Jr. or Lionel 027".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=56442


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

This article is in the September 2005 issue of CTT on the last page entitled Collectible Classics. 

I have the CTT 25 Year CD archive and located it there. I hope that this is helpful to you.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Cchancey, Thanks for your response. I now have to assume that the article posted in "Timeless Classics" in the Forum extras was just a reprint of the September 2005 printed edition. In that case, there would be NO difference between them. 

Ironically, the Doyle Catalog makes absolutely no mention of that variation, and purported value would be double the later versions, as I recently found from acquiring the Greenberg guide. I am very fortunate to own three of the rare one.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

CTT , 9/2005, page 106, Collectible Classics.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I am looking for the issue of CTT that covers the Lionel postwar PRR steam turbine in depth. Thanks Mike


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

mtoney, I just sent you a PM, and can you narrow down when the issue when it might have been published. I searched through half of 2014 and all of 2015 back issues, and saw no mention of a PRR Turbine article.


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

mtoney, You can find the information you are looking for about the Lionel post war steam turbine in the CTT October 2000 issue on Page 138 under the title "Collectible Classics" "The Mighty Turbine". I have the CTT CD set and found it there. Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks cchancey. I also remember CTT doing an issue that covered the GG1's in depth, from the first 2332's to the more modern version. Had a really nice picture on the cover of a 2332 brunswick green GG1 on a viaduct. Mike


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Prr Steam Turbines*

mtoney, Is there anything in particular that you want to know about the Lionel Turbines, and a specific one. Do you own one? Thinking of buying one? And what are your concerns. If you do a "search", I posted info for Haggy38, who lives in Columbia, S.A., who was interested in the Turbines. Just search "the secrets of the 2020", and it will bring up that old thread. I tried to explain as much as I thought was necessary for Haggy to help him decide on getting one. If you find that posting, read through it, and if you have anything specific you want to ask, just fire away. I myself, and many others on this forum can usually answer any question that comes up.

I own three 2020 locos, all slanted motors (1947-1952 series) and one 681, and have torn all of them apart, to one degree or another. One of the 2020's was my very first loco, from when I was a kid, back around 1951-52, and I also had a 2056 then also.

I will be gone most of this afternoon, and won't be back until around 7 pm, but if anyone has a question about the Turbines, just ask, either through this postiing or via Private Messaging. I will get back to anyone who asks. That's why we are here, to share things.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I just like to have the issues that have the reviews/articles on engines I have or will have soon. Swapping my 2343's for a nice 681/2046w with boxes this coming week and plan to aquire the other PRR style locomotives Lionel offered. On my "to be aquired" list is a early 675 2-6-2 with the silver/alum smoke stack and a 2332 single motor GG1. In time I will probably hunt down the other numbers of the "K4" style engine and turbine. I have had turbines before, both the slanted motor style and the early dual worm/horizontal drive. I was a repair tech for a Lionel dealership for many years, so no issues with servicing them, just wanted the back issues for my own enjoyment. Mike


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

mtoney, Ok, now I understand about wanting older magazines, with articles associated with the collection. Some times you find interesting facts not known as common knowledge, from some of those articles. Great on being a service tech, so that isn't any real issue for you. Have fun tracking those articles down, and have a great Holiday.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Your Eyes Are On The Prize*

I enjoy reading about everyone's (mis)adventures. Each of your experiences bring back so many memories to this old man. I'm no longer able to get out to the shows and dig through the bookstore discards. Oh how I miss sorting through the excess parts at my local hobby shop.

May each of you and yours have a very Merry Christmas and A Joyous New Years!


----------

